# include a file in seamonkey mail



## kb6rxe (Jan 9, 2012)

I use seamonkey for my browser and email. I have a text file I would like to email in the body of the email message. I don't want to attach it. I can't figure out how to include a text file in the body of the message. Does any know?


----------

